# What type of ivy is this?



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I have this ivy on various parts of my property. Anybody know what type it is?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Some type of English ivy is my guess. Kill it. Kill it now.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my plan and why I am asking so I can pick the correct herbicide.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I had one whole end of my house covered with ivy. I manually pulled as much as I could. The best herbicide option I saw was crossbow.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks, @Movingshrub, I'll look into it.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like a wild grape plant.
Worst case scenario is that it is a porcelain berry plant. 
Porcelain berry looks very similar to a wild grape; however, wild grape fruit tends to hang downward. Porcelain berry fruit point upward like in your picture. That being said, P B fruit tends to change to different colors and is speckled as it matures (which yours is not...yet?)


----------

